# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Erini [Αικατερίνη Αποστόλη]

## pantelis2009

Το Αικατερίνη Αποστόλη στο Καματερό στις 23/02/2006. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους τους φίλους της αθάνατης Ελληνικής παντόφλας :Wink:  :Very Happy: .


ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗ 01.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε τα στοιχεία για άλλο ένα υπέροχο ανοικτού τύπου πλοίο, όπως τα έστειλα στο περιοδικό Ε και δεν τα δημοσίευσε.....δυστυχώς.
πρώην* Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗ – * νυν *Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ* *ERINI * Το *Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ Αικατερίνη Αποστόλη* με Ν.Π 5455 είναι από τα πρώτα μονόπορτα πλοία της γραμμής Παλούκια-Πέραμα τα οποία διαδέχθηκαν τα πρώτα υποτυπώδη οχηματαγωγά όπως το «Αλίκη» και το «Παναγής» (φωτο 1+2) ιδιοκτησίας των αείμνηστων αδελφών Παναγή και Ιωάννη Καρνέση και το «Αγγελική» (φωτο 3) του αείμνηστου Ιωάννη Αποστόλη χωρητικότητας  ..…. 6  Ι.Χ αυτοκινήτων. Μάλιστα το «Αλίκη» μετέφερε στην Ύδρα το κινηματογραφικό συνεργείο για τις ανάγκες των γυρισμάτων της ταινίας «Το παιδί και το δελφίνι»με τη Σοφία Λόρεν και τον ¶λαν Λαντ το 1958 και παρέμεινε εκεί για τρεις μήνες.  
Με την σειρά τους δε αυτά, έδωσαν την θέση τους στα σημερινά υπερσύγχρονα, νέας τεχνολογίας αμφίδρομα – αμφίπλωρα πλοία.     
Η κατασκευή του ξεκίνησε το 1975, στα ναυπηγεία Παναγιωτάκη από τους αδελφούς Θεολόγο και Αριστόβουλο Βασιλειάδη, μετέπειτα εταιρεία Πρωτεύς. 
Η καθέλκυση έγινε τον Ιούλιο του 1976, δρομολογήθηκε τον Νοέμβριο του ιδίου έτους και ναυπηγός του ήταν ο Κ. Απόστολος Κούρτης. 
Πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία ήταν η Ποσειδών Ναυτιλιακές Επιχειρήσεις Ε.Π.Ε. 
Η μοναδική μετασκευή του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ Αικατερίνη Αποστόλη έγινε επίσης από τους αδελφούς Βασιλειάδη το 1988, οπότε προσετέθη μήκος 15 μέτρων και μετέφερε  πλέον συνολικά 51 αυτοκίνητα. 
Η πρόωση του γινόταν με δύο μηχανές KELVIN Αγγλικής προελεύσεως typ. TASC 8RR ιπποδυνάμεως 410 BHP εκάστη. Το πλοίο από τα ταχύτερα τις εποχής του ανέπτυσσε  ταχύτητα 12 μιλίων. Εξυπηρέτησε πιστά και σταθερά την πορθμιακή γραμμή Περάματος-Παλουκίων Σαλαμίνος για περισσότερο από τρεις δεκαετίες, πάντοτε ως μέλος της Κοινοπραξίας Επιβατηγών - Οχηματαγωγών Σαλαμίνος. 
Το πλήρωμα που το υπηρέτησε κατά το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της ζωής του αποτελείται από τους: (πλοιάρχους) Βασίλη Χάνο και Παναγιώτη Γιαννούλη και τους (Α΄ Μηχανικούς) Ιωάννη Βελτανισιάν και Ιωάννη Χάνο.       
Το πλοίο μετά την πώληση του μετονομάσθηκε σε ERINI με Ι.Μ.Ο 7532674 επωλήθη δε αρχικά στην εταιρεία Nordlight (Panama) PTE S.A αντί των 520.000 € και στην συνέχεια  μεταπωληθεί στην εταιρεία PIWA  του CONGO. Το πλοίο θα κάνει δρομολόγιο στην Κινσάσα σε ένα ποτάμι, διασχίζοντας το από την μία πλευρά ως την άλλη μεταφέροντας αμάξια, επιβάτες και εμπορεύματα. Από τις Ελληνικές θάλασσες αναχώρησε στις 15/03/2009 και κάποιοι γνωστοί και νοσταλγοί δάκρυσαν βλέποντας το να φεύγει από τις γνωστές του θάλασσες. Εγώ, του εύχομαι να είναι πάντα αξιόπλοο και καλά ταξίδια στις νέες θάλασσες που θα γνωρίσει. 
Τις δύο αγοραπωλησίες πραγματοποίησε η εταιρεία Hellas Ships sales C.O (καπτ. Νίκος Παπαδάκης), η οποία εταιρεία δραστηριοποιείται στο χώρο των αγοραπωλησιών επιβατηγών - οχηματαγωγών πλοίων και έχει πραγματοποιήσει τις περισσότερες αγοραπωλησίες τα τελευταία χρόνια σε πλοία του τύπου αυτού ανά την Ελλάδα. 
Ας δούμε το όμορφο Ακατερίνη Αποστόλη όταν στις 06/09/2008 που ήταν στα τελευταία του, μετέφερε πετρέλαια Παλούκια - Πέραμα.
Για όλους τους φίλους των υπέροχων ανοικτών, που μας έκαναν γνωστούς σε όλη τη Γή.

ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ ΑΠΟΣΤ&#927.jpg

----------


## a.molos

Αγαπητέ Παντελή θα ήταν ευκολο να δούμε και τις φωτό των ΑΛΙΚΗ, ΠΑΝΑΓΗΣ & ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΗ που μνημονευεις στο κείμενο?

----------


## pantelis2009

Για να μην τα ξανα βάλω κοίτα στο θέμα ΕΓ/ΟΓ Σαλαμίνας - Πέραματος στα ποστ 263 & 265. Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρων σου, σε αυτού του ίδους τα πλοία. Συνέχισε με το ίδιο ενδιαφέρων.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το όμορφο ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗ στις 07-10-2007 όταν είχε βγεί για τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. 
Καλά ταξίδια εκεί που βρίσκετε.

ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ ΑΠΟΣΤ&#927.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

To παντοφλάκι στο Tangier Bay τον Απρίλιο του 2009

ERINI.jpg

http://www.marinetraffic.com/gr/ais/...4/vessel:ERINI

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Στέλιο για τα ωραία σου.
Ας δούμε άλλη μία σαν Αικατερίνη Αποστόλη, από το ......μακρινό 2007, όταν είχε βγει στου Παναγιωτάκη. 
Για σένα και όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών.

ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗ 02 07-10-2007.jpg

----------


## sotiris97

http://africanshipping-drc.com/wp-co...11-768x384.jpg
Φώτο του πλοίου από την εταιρεία που ανήκει(African Shipping)

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σωτήρη στο site της εταιρείας του διατίθεται η ίδια φωτό του πλοίου και _σε μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση_. Από ότι μπόρεσα να βρω, η φωτό έχει ανέβει στο site στις 30 Ιανουαρίου 2018, ωστόσο δεν μπορούμε να γνωρίζουμε το πότε έστω στο περίπου είναι τραβηγμένη, μπορεί πρόσφατα, μπορεί και πριν χρόνια (κάπως παρόμοια περίπτωση με του ERDEMLER 6 - ΣΧΟΙΠΑΝΤΑΣ που συζητήσαμε). Στο site της εταιρείας του διάβασα επίσης ότι της ανήκει και το _KUNTUALA_ (πρώην ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Τ) χωρίς όμως να παραθέτει φωτογραφία του, και ότι τα δύο πλοία _ERINI_ και _KUNTUALA_ δραστηριοποιούνται στις περιοχές "Matadi, Boma, Banana, Soyo, Cabinda, Pointe noire, Luanda" της Δ. Αφρικής.

Τέλος, να δούμε ακόμα μία φωτό του _ERINI_ σε ποτάμι "κάπου στην Αφρική" σε άγνωστη χρονολογία.

57553926.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να μία απρόσμενη εξέλιξη που αφορά το πλοίο, και γράφτηκε σήμερα στο _shipfriends.gr_, _εδώ_.

Λέτε να έχουμε .....εκπλήξεις (στον δρόμο που χάραξαν τα ΑΓΙΑ ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ και ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΘΑΝΑΣΙΟΣ !!!) και να επαληθευθεί ο φίλος μας apost, 




> Αγία Αικατερίνη και θα έχουμε και συνέχεια !!!!





> Φίλε apost εννοείς συνέχεια και με άλλη - άλλες παντόφλες από το εξωτερικό (πρώην δικές μας) ???





> Ναι Γιώργο με άλλες παντόφλες


η να πρόκειται για κάτι άλλο, κάποια ίσως μεταπώληση σε άλλη χώρα, ίσως και πάλι στην Αφρική ή και αλλού ???

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε συνέχεια του προηγούμενου ποστ, και μέχρι να ξαναέχουμε κάποιο νεότερο για την πορεία του πλοίου (τις δύο τελευταίες ημέρες δεν υπάρχει σήμα του στο AIS), να πούμε ότι στο equasis.org αναφέρεται πώληση του μέσα στο _2018_ σε εταιρεία αγνώστων συμφερόντων (RPTD SOLD UNDISCLOSED INTEREST - during 2018) καθώς και αλλαγή σημαίας από Παναμά σε Κονγκό (Congo (Democratic Republic)).

----------


## sotiris97

Περίεργο σήμα έδωσε το καραβάκι χτες ανοιχτά της βόρειας Γαλλίας και φαίνεται να κροσσάρει τον Ατλαντικό ( συνεχίζει να εκπέμπει  βέβαια στην ίδια ευθεία  σαν Passenger Vessel  αλλά λόγω της περιοχής ο δορυφόρος δεν δύναται να δώσει στοιχεία στο AIS ) .Εντύπωση μου κάνει  πάντως  το γεγονός  ότι το πλοίο σαν προορισμός αναγραφόταν τα γράμματα F R  ( France ίσως ??)    προτού ακόμη φτάσει στα Κανάρια νησιά  Μάλιστα εάν  υπολογίσουμε τις μέρες από την τελευταία στιγμή που έδωσε σήμα με μια μέση ταχύτητα 10-11 κόμβων  θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα το πλοίο να είχε φτάσει στη Γαλλία και από κει  να αρχίσει το πέρασμα του Ατλαντικού .......   αν συνεχίσει την πορεία του αυτή πιθανόν   προς Καναδά  τότε σε λιγότερο από μία βδομάδα θα ξαναέχουμε σήμα   ............αυτά σαν υποθέσεις  και μόνο αν το σήμα είναι πραγματικό.....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σωστά Σωτήρη, απαραίτητη προυπόθεση για αυτά που ανέφερες είναι το σήμα του πλοίου μας να είναι πραγματικό, ή αν το πάμε ακόμα πιο πέρα, το σήμα του πλοίου μας να .....ανήκει πράγματι στο πλοίο μας ( μην ξεχνάμε ότι μιλάμε για μία ηλεκτρονική συσκευή AIS εύκολα αφαιρούμενη και τοποθετούμενη).

Το όλο ταξίδι του πλοίου είναι πολύ (μα πάρα πολύ) παράξενο. Μιλάμε για μία παντόφλα, που επί χρόνια δούλευε στην δυτική Αφρική, όπου όλοι καλά γνωρίζουμε το είδος της "συντήρησης" και κατάστασης που βρίσκονται εκεί όλες οι πρώην παντόφλες μας, που εντελώς ξαφνικά εμφανίζεται στο σύστημα να πραγματοποιεί ένα τεράστιο ταξίδι χιλιάδων μιλίων, (δείτε μία πρόχειρη απεικόνιση),

Screenshot 2.jpg

και μάλιστα από την αρχή όχι κοντά στις ακτές της Αφρικής αλλά αρκετά "μέσα" στον Ατλαντικό με αρχικό προορισμό την …Γαλλία (σωστός ο συλλογισμός σου για το F R, το είχα παρατηρήσει και εγώ αλλά δεν μπορούσα να καταλάβω που κολλάει) και τώρα τον Καναδά – Αμερική (???).

Ας δούμε και σε screenshot το τελευταίο (μέχρι στιγμής) σήμα της στο σύστημα, και να παρατηρήσουμε ότι δίπλα στο όνομα του πλοίου εμφανίζεται σε παρένθεση ένας όρος που δεν έχω ξαναδεί άλλη φορά στο σύστημα AIS. *ERINI (null)* το οποίο "null” από όσα γνωρίζω σημαίνει άκυρο ή μηδενικό. Τι μπορεί άραγε να έχουμε λοιπόν εδώ ??? Γνωρίζει κάποιος να μας πει ???

Screenshot 1.jpg

----------


## sotiris97

To null Γιώργο το έχω ξαναδεί και στην περίπτωση του Άντζελα ( μπορείς να το δεις και στο τελευταίο του στίγμα) . Το πιο πιθανό είναι να έχει να κάνει με βάσεις δεδομένων και σημαίνει χειρισμός άγνωστων ή ελλιπών τιμών , άρα ο δορυφόρος πιάνει το σήμα του πλοίου αλλά στις βάσεις δεδομένων  δεν αναγράφονται επαρκή στοιχεία.
Στην περίπτωση του πλοίου τώρα, φαίνεται να δίνει σήμα  ( ας θεωρήσουμε ότι ανήκει  στο πλοίο)  με πορεία ΝΔ , βέβαια στην περιοχή πνέουν ισχυρότατοι άνεμοι 10-11 μποφόρ .  
Αυτό που μπορώ να συμπεράνω εγώ  αφορμώμενος  και από το σχόλιό σου Γιώργο περί πώλησης του πλοίου μέσα στο 2018 , είναι το πλοίο να πωλήθηκε σε εταιρεία συμφερόντων Καναδά ή  έστω Βόρειας Αμερικής , επομένως μπορούμε να δικαιολογήσουμε την πορεία του αυτή μέχρι τη βόρεια Γαλλία που είναι πιο κοντά στα παράλια της Βόρειας Αμερικής και το μετέπειτα κροσσαρισμα,  δεν έλαβαν υπόψιν τους ότι ο βόρειος Ατλαντικός δεν χαρίζεται εφόσον είναι επιρρεπής σε θύελλες με τεράστια κύματα  που για μια παντόφλα είναι σχεδόν απαγορευτική η διέλευση ....... αυτά ξαναλέω προσωπικές  μου  εικασίες και μόνο...

----------


## npapad

> Σωστά Σωτήρη, απαραίτητη προυπόθεση για αυτά που ανέφερες είναι το σήμα του πλοίου μας να είναι πραγματικό, ή αν το πάμε ακόμα πιο πέρα, το σήμα του πλοίου μας να .....ανήκει πράγματι στο πλοίο μας ( μην ξεχνάμε ότι μιλάμε για μία ηλεκτρονική συσκευή AIS εύκολα αφαιρούμενη και τοποθετούμενη).
> 
> Το όλο ταξίδι του πλοίου είναι πολύ (μα πάρα πολύ) παράξενο. Μιλάμε για μία παντόφλα, που επί χρόνια δούλευε στην δυτική Αφρική, όπου όλοι καλά γνωρίζουμε το είδος της "συντήρησης" και κατάστασης που βρίσκονται εκεί όλες οι πρώην παντόφλες μας, που εντελώς ξαφνικά εμφανίζεται στο σύστημα να πραγματοποιεί ένα τεράστιο ταξίδι χιλιάδων μιλίων, (δείτε μία πρόχειρη απεικόνιση),
> 
> Screenshot 2.jpg
> 
> και μάλιστα από την αρχή όχι κοντά στις ακτές της Αφρικής αλλά αρκετά "μέσα" στον Ατλαντικό με αρχικό προορισμό την …Γαλλία (σωστός ο συλλογισμός σου για το F R, το είχα παρατηρήσει και εγώ αλλά δεν μπορούσα να καταλάβω που κολλάει) και τώρα τον Καναδά – Αμερική (???).
> 
> Ας δούμε και σε screenshot το τελευταίο (μέχρι στιγμής) σήμα της στο σύστημα, και να παρατηρήσουμε ότι δίπλα στο όνομα του πλοίου εμφανίζεται σε παρένθεση ένας όρος που δεν έχω ξαναδεί άλλη φορά στο σύστημα AIS. *ERINI (null)* το οποίο "null” από όσα γνωρίζω σημαίνει άκυρο ή μηδενικό. Τι μπορεί άραγε να έχουμε λοιπόν εδώ ??? Γνωρίζει κάποιος να μας πει ???
> ...





> To null Γιώργο το έχω ξαναδεί και στην περίπτωση του Άντζελα ( μπορείς να το δεις και στο τελευταίο του στίγμα) . Το πιο πιθανό είναι να έχει να κάνει με βάσεις δεδομένων και σημαίνει χειρισμός άγνωστων ή ελλιπών τιμών , άρα ο δορυφόρος πιάνει το σήμα του πλοίου αλλά στις βάσεις δεδομένων  δεν αναγράφονται επαρκή στοιχεία.
> Στην περίπτωση του πλοίου τώρα, φαίνεται να δίνει σήμα  ( ας θεωρήσουμε ότι ανήκει  στο πλοίο)  με πορεία ΝΔ , βέβαια στην περιοχή πνέουν ισχυρότατοι άνεμοι 10-11 μποφόρ .  
> Αυτό που μπορώ να συμπεράνω εγώ  αφορμώμενος  και από το σχόλιό σου Γιώργο περί πώλησης του πλοίου μέσα στο 2018 , είναι το πλοίο να πωλήθηκε σε εταιρεία συμφερόντων Καναδά ή  έστω Βόρειας Αμερικής , επομένως μπορούμε να δικαιολογήσουμε την πορεία του αυτή μέχρι τη βόρεια Γαλλία που είναι πιο κοντά στα παράλια της Βόρειας Αμερικής και το μετέπειτα κροσσαρισμα,  δεν έλαβαν υπόψιν τους ότι ο βόρειος Ατλαντικός δεν χαρίζεται εφόσον είναι επιρρεπής σε θύελλες με τεράστια κύματα  που για μια παντόφλα είναι σχεδόν απαγορευτική η διέλευση ....... αυτά ξαναλέω προσωπικές  μου  εικασίες και μόνο...


To null στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο έχει να κάνει με το ότι το πλοίο δεν εκπέμπει σημαία κράτους (έχουν σβήσει το mmsi από το ais). Πολλές φορές αλλάζουν σημαία... μεσοπέλαγα. Πιθανότατα όταν φτάσει κοντά σε ακτή να εκπέμψει άλλη σημαία από ότι είχε όταν έφυγε…
Δείτε εδώ πως βρίσκει το σύστημα τη σημαία από το mmsi :
https://help.marinetraffic.com/hc/en...-s-flag-found-

----------


## sotiris97

Επειδή παρακολουθώ σχολαστικά το σήμα του πλοίου καθ' όλη τη διάρκεια του ταξιδιού του έχω να πω ότι το μυστήριο αυτό σήμα έφτασε μέχρι το Sept-Lles του Καναδά που βρίσκεται βορειο-δυτικά της νήσου Anticosti  όπου χάθηκε για μερικές μέρες και προχτές εξέπεμπε πάλι κάνοντας την αντίστροφη πορεία. Τώρα εκπέμπει πάλι σαν Passenger Vessel ανοιχτά της νέας Σκωτίας με πορεία  νοτιοανατολικά προς τον ανοιχτό ωκεανό.........

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σωτήρη σε ευχαριστούμε για τις ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες.

Δεν ξέρω, δυσκολεύομαι πάρα πάρα πολύ να πιστέψω ότι μία παντόφλα μας (και όχι ιδιαίτερα μεγάλη) έφυγε από το Κονγκό στην Αφρική, ανέβηκε μέχρι την Γαλλία, κρόσαρε τον βόρειο Ατλαντικό (μεσ' το καταχείμωνο) κατέπλευσε σε λιμάνι του Καναδά, και επέστρεψε και πάλι στα ανοιχτά της νέας Σκωτίας με πορεία  νοτιοανατολική, και όλα αυτά μέσα στο χρονικό διάστημα περίπου του ενός μήνα......

Το θεωρώ ως απίστευτο ταξίδι (αν πράγματι έγινε) και εντελώς "κουφό". Έχω την πεποίθηση πως κάτι άλλο "παίζει", κάτι πέρα από το προφανές, το οποίο υποθέτω δεν θα το μάθουμε και ποτέ.

----------


## sotiris97

Σήμα του πλοίου ξανά χτες ανοιχτά του Port Elizabeth Νοτια Αφρική  και συνεχίζει απομακρυνόμενο από την ακτή...τι γίνεται???????  Πάντως Γιώργο σωστά το είχαμε υποθέσει το σήμα ανήκει στο πλοίο........μυστήρια πράγματα πήγε ήρθε Καναδά και τώρα non-stop  για που????

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> σωστά το είχαμε υποθέσει το σήμα ανήκει στο πλοίο........


Γιατί το λέτε συτό; Ρωτώ σπό απλή περιέργεια, δεν αμφισβητώ τα λεγόμενα σας, ούτε έχω την παραμικρή γνώση/πληροφορία για το πλοίο.

----------


## sotiris97

Εάν έχετε τη διάθεση διαβάστε την ιστορία λίγα πόστ παραπάνω...απλώς εγώ με το Γιώργο (που ασχοληθήκαμε με το συγκεκριμένο ταξίδι του πλοίου) επειδή ακριβώς μας φάνηκε πολύ περίεργο αυτό το τεράστιο μετ' επιστροφής ταξίδι για ένα πλοίο αυτού του μεγέθους διατηρούσαμε επιφυλάξεις ως προς εάν το σήμα που εξέμεμπε ως Erini ανοιχτά της Γαλλίας με πορεία προς Καναδά αρχικά ήταν πραγματικό.....βέβαια έπειτα από το τελευταίο στίγμα του πλοίου χτες στη Νότιο Αφρική και επειδή παρακολουθούσα το πλοίο ανελλιπώς  τον τελευταίο μήνα όχι βέβαια με το όνομά του(διότι υπάρχουν πολλές περιοχές που ακόμα και κρουαζιερόπλοια με τα πιο σύγχρονα ραντάρ δίνουν ελάχιστο έως και καθόλου σήμα) αλλά σαν passenger vessel οδηγήθηκα στο συμπέρασμα χωρίς βέβαια να παίρνω και όρκο πως πράγματι το σήμα άνηκε στο εν λόγω πλοίο.
Διότι δεν φαντάζεστε πόσες φορές παρακολοθούμενοι  το ΑΙΣ βλέπουμε στίγματα πλοίων που δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με την πραγματική θέση του πλοίου.....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Σήμα του πλοίου ξανά χτες ανοιχτά του Port  Elizabeth Νοτια Αφρική  και συνεχίζει απομακρυνόμενο από την ακτή...τι  γίνεται???????  Πάντως Γιώργο σωστά το είχαμε υποθέσει το σήμα ανήκει  στο πλοίο........μυστήρια πράγματα πήγε ήρθε Καναδά και τώρα non-stop   για που????


Φίλε Σωτήρη επίτρεψε μου να παρατηρήσω πως η υπόθεση που είχα κάνει ήταν όχι ότι "το σήμα ανήκει  στο πλοίο" (αυτό είναι το πλέον προφανές σε σήμα όπου αναφέρεται όνομα και ΙΜΟ ενός πλοίου), αλλά ότι δεν ανήκει.




> Σωστά Σωτήρη, απαραίτητη προυπόθεση για  αυτά που ανέφερες είναι το σήμα του πλοίου μας να είναι πραγματικό, ή αν  το πάμε ακόμα πιο πέρα, το σήμα του πλοίου μας να .....ανήκει πράγματι  στο πλοίο μας *(μην ξεχνάμε ότι μιλάμε για μία ηλεκτρονική συσκευή AIS  εύκολα αφαιρούμενη και τοποθετούμενη)*.


και μετά από αρκετές ημέρες είχα επαναλάβει - προσθέσει :




> Δεν ξέρω, δυσκολεύομαι πάρα πάρα πολύ να πιστέψω ότι μία παντόφλα μας (και όχι ιδιαίτερα μεγάλη) έφυγε από το Κονγκό στην Αφρική, ανέβηκε μέχρι την Γαλλία, κρόσαρε τον βόρειο Ατλαντικό (μεσ' το καταχείμωνο) κατέπλευσε σε λιμάνι του Καναδά, και επέστρεψε και πάλι στα ανοιχτά της νέας Σκωτίας με πορεία  νοτιοανατολική, και όλα αυτά μέσα στο χρονικό διάστημα περίπου του ενός μήνα......
> 
> Το θεωρώ ως απίστευτο ταξίδι (αν πράγματι έγινε) και εντελώς "κουφό". *Έχω την πεποίθηση πως κάτι άλλο "παίζει", κάτι πέρα από το προφανές, το οποίο υποθέτω δεν θα το μάθουμε και ποτέ.*


Mε τα τελευταία μάλιστα στοιχεία που μας παρέθεσες, συνέχιση δηλαδή του "σήματος - ταξιδιού" και στο νοτιότερο άκρο της Αφρικής, πλέον είμαι απόλυτα βέβαιος πως το σήμα που βλέπουμε τον τελευταίο καιρό ανήκει μεν στην συσκευή AIS του πλοίου μας, χωρίς όμως να του ανήκει...... η ίδια η συσκευή !!!!!

----------


## sotiris97

Εκεί έχω καταλήξει κι εγώ Γιώργο .......είναι αδιανόητο 1μιση μήνα Non-stop τέτοιο ταξίδι , ένα πλοίο τόσο μικρό σε ανοιχτό ωκεανό με ένα θεόκουφο ταξίδι και μάλιστα στο AIS είχε δείξει  ταχύτητα μέχρι και 16 κόμβους την ώρα που το πλοίο το πολύ 12 να έπιανε.....αλλά εντάξει καλή είναι η συζήτηση κάνουμε  και χάζι με διάφορα μυστήρια-παράδοξα.... :Sneakiness:

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Εκεί έχω καταλήξει κι εγώ Γιώργο .......είναι αδιανόητο 1μιση μήνα Non-stop τέτοιο ταξίδι , ένα πλοίο τόσο μικρό σε ανοιχτό ωκεανό με ένα θεόκουφο ταξίδι και μάλιστα στο AIS είχε δείξει  ταχύτητα μέχρι και 16 κόμβους την ώρα που το πλοίο το πολύ 12 να έπιανε.....αλλά εντάξει καλή είναι η συζήτηση κάνουμε  και χάζι με διάφορα μυστήρια-παράδοξα....


Έχετε μήπως καταγράψει τα AIS Sources που έλαβαν τα μηνύματα και τα προώθησαν στο marinetraffic;

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

Σήμερα 1.03.2019 το πλοίο εμφανίζεται στην περιοχή της Χιροσίμα στην Ιαπωνία. Το σήμα του το λαμβάνει ο σταθμός violet 74 id 786 σε απόσταση 12nm. Δεν αναφέρεται χρόνος αφίξεως ούτε φαίνεται να κινήθηκε το τελευταίο 24ωρο.

----------

